# A/C recommnedations?



## jandrew (Apr 23, 2011)

I am in the process of purchasing a vacation condo in Southern Florida which needs a new air conditioner. Current unit is 24 years old, so not much sense in repairing. The condo is 1000 sq feet and won't be inhabited most of the year, so I don't want to spend too much money, but do want a reliable unit.
One heat/cooling company suggested a Comfortmaker 13 seer for $3500 does this seem like a good fit? Would anyone recommend something different?


----------



## paul52446m (Apr 24, 2011)

jandrew said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a vacation condo in Southern Florida which needs a new air conditioner. Current unit is 24 years old, so not much sense in repairing. The condo is 1000 sq feet and won't be inhabited most of the year, so I don't want to spend too much money, but do want a reliable unit.
> One heat/cooling company suggested a Comfortmaker 13 seer for $3500 does this seem like a good fit? Would anyone recommend something different?



There is not that much difference in the equipment. You want to check out you contractors so you know you will get a good install. If you don't use it full time then 13 seer should do a good job. Sounds like the price is in line. Paul


----------



## Steve_H (May 20, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> There is not that much difference in the equipment. You want to check out you contractors so you know you will get a good install. If you don't use it full time then 13 seer should do a good job. Sounds like the price is in line. Paul



I agree side by side there is not much difference. Personally I  prefer Amana air conditioning systems but having a good contractor is probably the most important choice as compared to the brand of AC


----------

